# Angepasste Google Maps Karte einbinden



## UsiDusi (23. April 2017)

Hallo, ich würde gern eine angepasste Google Maps Karte einbinden.
Leider schaffe ich das überhaupt nicht. Ich habe mir ein Template gekauft und es verwendet eine stark veraltete Vorgehensweise von früher als man Google Maps Karte noch anders eingebunden hat.

Wie macht man das heute? Ich will nur die Karte die meine Stadt zeigt einbinden. Eventuell sogar mit einem Layer, Schwarz Weiß oder so. Ohne Menü, wenn es geht. Es ist mehr für die Optik.

Kann mir jemand ein Beispiel verlinken oder mir einen Impuls geben. Darüber würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Sempervivum (23. April 2017)

Wenn Du nur die Karte anzeigen willst und keine weiteren Inhalte darin brauchst, ist es sehr einfach:
Die Karte in Google Maps so einrichten, wie Du sie sehen willst. Dann in dem Fenster links auf "TEILEN" klicken - es öffnet sich ein neues Fenster. Dort oben auf "Karte einbetten" klicken. Dann wird dir in dem Feld darunter der Code für das Einbetten angezeigt. Diesen brauchst Du nur noch dort einzufügen, wo die Karte angezeigt werden soll. Links von dem Code ist noch eine Auswahl für die Größe.
Viel Erfolg!


----------

